# Video clips are weird colors



## iickynicky (Apr 26, 2006)

I watch videos and the color is weird. I can see the video but its only like bright green, blue, and red. It wasn't like this before. Do I need to download another driver?


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

iicky, do you know what program you where using to watch the video?? (ie: Windows Media Player, flash, divX) if it was windows media player (and you're running Windows XP) Follow the steps in the following link, this should disabled you're graphics card from setting Video Quality, they seem to have gotten tweaked by accident

Open WMP | "Show menu bar" | Tools | Options | "Performance" tab | "Advanced" button | Video Acceleration Settings.


----------



## iickynicky (Apr 26, 2006)

what has to be checked off? 
I have these checked off:
-Use video mixing renderer
-use overlays
-use YUV Flipping
-use RGB Flipping
-use primary surfaces
-Display full screen controls
-Use Video Smoothing

The only thing not checked off is Enable Full Screen switch

When I was using mozilla firefox to watch a video clip its the same thing. So my problem exists with WMP and Mozille firefox


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Are these video clips you've downloaded? Sometimes, the video clips themselves can be bad. What you describe sounds like some video information is being lost during playback.

Can you try another application to play the clips, like VideoLan VLC player?

Peace...


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, totally spaced on that, sorry.
First switch from Video Overlay to High Quality Mode.

If this doesn't help try disabling Use Video Mixing Renderer.
Lastly you can Cancel out of that window and turn down you're acceleration bar on the Performance tab inside options.


----------

